# Tell Me and I Will Forget (Paramedic Documentary)



## Sublime (Oct 31, 2012)

Watching this on netflix right now. It's about the EMS system in South Africa and is very interesting. Follows paramedics from private and government ems systems.

I just watched a paramedic intubate a emphysema patient who apparently had some significant pulmonary edema going on (I guess from CHF). He then has to rig himself up a soft tip suction catheter from IV tubing because his service is under supplied with equipment, and uses it to remove fluid out of the patients lungs.

Never heard of this practice before. Is this your option of resolving pulmonary edema when CPAP / drugs aren't available?

Anyways let me know what you guys think of it. I haven't finished it yet but will later today.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Oct 31, 2012)

If you've got significant fluid build up in the lungs obviously respiration is compromised. Sounds like deep suctioning with a French catheter, though due to lack of supplies he had to jimmy rig that up. I guess it could work, could probably keep aseptic technique if the IV tubing was still in the packaging prior to doing this. Props to him for thinking of it. 

Ill have to check that out


----------



## hoop762 (Oct 31, 2012)

Its a good watch. 

Reminds me of how good I have it.  Keeps things in perspective ya know


----------



## Sublime (Oct 31, 2012)

hoop762 said:


> Its a good watch.
> 
> Reminds me of how good I have it.  Keeps things in perspective ya know



Yup, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Polymerase85 (Nov 3, 2012)

*that was great*

Went on Netflix and saw the whole thing after reading this post. Thanks


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 3, 2012)

Just added it to my instant queue to watch tonight. I would also recommend The Suicide Toursit.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's a very good movie to watch but a few years old, most of all the people in this documentary have left the services - Mr Kallie Burger (seen in the doc) still works for government services.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 4, 2012)

medicnick83 said:


> It's a very good movie to watch but a few years old, most of all the people in this documentary have left the services - Mr Kallie Burger (seen in the doc) still works for government services.


Has the situation improved at all since the movie was filmed?


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 4, 2012)

Look, to be honest, when you look at the documentary/movie - they show Johannesburg EMS (government) and from what people tell me, JEMS is bad hey!

If you come to Cape Town and you work with us (Metro EMS) - it's like a massive difference - we are also short alot of equipment but we not as bad as JEMS (IF it is that bad!) - our ambo's are clean, have most equipment and professional crews (generally) and good paramedics (BLS, ILS & PARA)

So, I can't answer you on that question - but I can't see it as being that bad but maybe it is.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks.  Is there any reason you decided to work for the government instead of a private company like NetCare 911?


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 4, 2012)

just turned it on


----------



## krtemt (Nov 4, 2012)

watching it now, this guys are awesome for being able to do what they do with what they got.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 4, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Thanks. Is there any reason you decided to work for the government instead of a private company like NetCare 911?


 
I have worked for ER24 (private) and volunteered for Netcare 911 (private).

I have made the choice to serve my community - I don't ever want to have to worry about if the patient can pay for the treatment or not - I just want to treat to the best of my ability and that's it!

Working for Metro EMS (Government) is and continues to be the most fullfilling choice I have ever made.

_What you guys don't see on this documentary is the fact that attacks on us (Metro EMS) has increased 300% over the last year!_


----------



## HiVis (Nov 4, 2012)

Watched the first few minutes, but the other half wasn't feeling the GSW  Now I have something to watch tomorrow...


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 5, 2012)

HiVis said:


> Watched the first few minutes, but the other half wasn't feeling the GSW  Now I have something to watch tomorrow...


 
I hate how the Netcare 911 guys talk about the government services in this doc as well as the state of the country - it's BS guys! It's not as bad as they say! p1ssed me right off! :angry:


----------



## boerbull (Nov 6, 2012)

My brother works in Pretoria. He used to work in Johannesburg. I am currently working as a ambulance nurse in the Netherlands. I have done ” ride alongs” with him many times. Government service in the other provinces is definitely worse than in Cape Town, but it’s not all bad. I don’t like the way those medics talk, but I do think that the producer of this film is trying to put South Africa in a bad light. I guess it’s more sensational to bring out a film like this than a true documentary. 
It’s true that SA paramedics are leaving the country, but that is more based on financial reasons. Ems in South Africa pays very badly, if I compare it to what I earn in the Netherlands. You can’t blame anybody for trying to support his family.
I still love the EMS in South Africa and I know there is a lot of good medics working there. Just a shame that a few big mouth cowboy’s are asked to share their views in this film.


----------



## titmouse (Nov 7, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Just added it to my instant queue to watch tonight. I would also recommend The Suicide Toursit.



Suicide tourist is a good one. Strong documentary though.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 7, 2012)

It would be amazing to volunteer there for a week or something. The experience would be invaluable. I cant believe all that was filmed in 3 days


----------



## Sublime (Nov 7, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Suicide tourist is a good one. Strong documentary though.



Added to the list, I will watch it tonight maybe.


----------



## ah2388 (Nov 13, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It would be amazing to volunteer there for a week or something. The experience would be invaluable. I cant believe all that was filmed in 3 days



While listening to the "PHARM" podcast at prehospitalmed.com, or perhaps it was Emcrit..One of the guests discusses his experience working as a physician in one of the busy trauma facilities.  Specifically interesting was the description of some of the simple, ingenious ways they go about doing things because of the tremendous volume they see, along with poor equipment as compared to many hospitals in the western world.


----------

